# Me and my new toy Aprillia.



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jun 2008)

Well, things happen in our lives that take us into new directions. My latest event was a bit of a shock to put it mildly. But with that unforeseen change Ive managed to get one of these. Its the pleasure pain scenario, Ive had the pain...now heres the pleasure.
Shes loyal ( unlike the last ride I had   ) she reliable ( unlike the last ride I had   ) and she has better curves ( unlike the last ride i had   ) she gorgious...dont you think????  

My Aprillia Pegaso 650 X trail!!!!!
Ive been out into North Wales today, round Cloginog, Llyn Brenig, Llangollen, horse shoes pass, Ponarossa then back home... about 180 miles, first proper ride out since passing my test.





Cheers.


----------



## JamesC (24 Jun 2008)

Wow Graeme that's fantastic. Nothing like a good ride to free the mind. Smart bike and jacket to match then. Often thought about getting a trail bike but without going a long way there's very little space to ride it round here. Still got my 1200 Suzuki Bandit I had last year when we met up at Georges.

Be safe
James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (24 Jun 2008)

ooo nice wheels mate!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jun 2008)

Cheers.
Good bikes the Bandits. I was tawn between this and the Er6n, ut considering what and where I want to go, this is the better option. Its trips to Jonagrouts and around Scotland first, Devon as well, and then next year the EU.
inspired by Ewan and Charlie you might say. Bikes have been in the family, so it was always on the cards.
My mate has an XT660, same engine and bike as mine essentialy....so we are on the same wave length as th where to go.
Im looking at getting some Alpos panier's too.
I just want to disappear to far off places, EU cities etc. With no reason to ruh back and only my self to think about, its only me stopping me!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jun 2008)

Nice one mate.  May you be very happy together!


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jun 2008)

Wey hey! Love it mate. Don't forget a trip to Dav City in your long list of far off, exotic destinations LOL
It looks like your gonna have some serious fun with her mate, happy days!


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Jun 2008)

Nice one squire!!!!!

Don`t let anyone or anything come between you and your new found happiness.  

It`s a big old world out there and well worth seeing.

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jun 2008)

Deffinatly fella's.
You lot know more than the rest whats been going on in my world, so your so right, time to get out there and see what ive been missing.
The day I got the bike i put this on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7 ... re=related ya just gota.
I want to get an Ipod and play this going through the highlands or some place like that!!! Ya got bob ya head to this!
The sence of freedome is awesome! 8) 

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2008)

lol, just imagine you going along bobing your head with the shades on 8)


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2008)

Nice bike  good luck with all the trips, post some photos afterwards


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jun 2008)

Dont worry I will.

I was singing that in my helmet yesterday while I was riding through Wales. Funny what a helmets does to you.  

Cheers.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2008)

Good one Graeme and i hope your sticking to the speed limits.


----------



## ulster exile (21 Aug 2008)

How's the bike going Graeme?

I bought myself a Yamaha YBR125 as starter bike to learn on but I really like the look of yours!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

I've been considering getting my bike license, as I'm fairly sure it'd be cheaper than getting a car (and license)...  And the amount of cars on my street, easier to park too


----------



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2008)

Do it Steve - you'll not regret it.  I've had my bike since Sunday and now commute to work and I love every single second of it.  I'm already looking forward to getting a bigger bike, but as the oh has taken up biking too, it's a bit dear for both of us to do our tests and buy bigger ones together.

Once you do a CBT (days' worth of training for about Â£100) you can ride up to 125cc for up to 2 years without either passing a test or doing another CBT.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Aug 2008)

Hi....

The bike is awesome, although I cant help already think about my next bike...!!! Definitely bigger....the BMW GS or HP2.
Ive done some great rides on it. I dont tend to stay to the A roads, the bikes a go anywhere bike so thats just what i do. 
The last ride I did was a 250 mile day out, up and down dale with a mate of mine. Its great living with North Wales and Snowdonia on the door step. I did a ride out one day where I was basically off roading it...serious bum clenching stuff for a new rider, but thats where the adventure is for me. Ive done some off road track through Clloginog...not sure if I was aloud, but there was no signs or restriction so I thought Im going for it! Act dumb if I was stopped. 
Ive had a few scary moments though, where anything different, I might be in allot of trouble, IE broken bones ect.....You shake you head and say to your self, "dont do that again you bloody idiot".
Im itching to head up to Scotland soon, im just so busy and its still summer holidays for the kids, so im holding off for now. Two great hobby's, motorbiking and Photography wrapped up in one...brilliant!
To give you an idea about how cheap on fuel they are. I did one trip,over 150 mikes and it cost around Â£12 on my bike. Single cylinders are more efficient but can shake and grunt abit, but they sound cool too. My next bike will be a twin for sure.
Bear in mind the new tests come into play in October, the cost will go up and its going to be alot harder to find a test centre too.

DOIT!!!








Me on the left of the picture and my mate Mike.








Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

i would never have a bike simply because they are dangerous compared to cars (although they are good for skipping long queues   )


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

I'll only have a bike when I feel old enough mentally 

I sold my Vitesse Turbo because I couldn't keep it under 100mph, and my wife is forever shouting at me to stop screwing the Clio


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'll only have a bike when I feel old enough mentally
> 
> I sold my Vitesse Turbo because I couldn't keep it under 100mph, and my wife is forever shouting at me to stop screwing the Clio


----------



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2008)

Aww she's beautiful!  I am incredibly jealous!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Aww she's beautiful! I am incredibly jealous!



do you ride chrissi?....bikes i mean


----------



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2008)

Just started mate - me and the OH did our CBT's last week, he's got a baby Varadero and I picked up my YBR125 last Sunday and been commuting every day this week.  We'll do direct access next year and get bigger ones. I seriously like Graeme's but perhaps not for my first big bike (and not without it being lowered!)


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

cool. i like to see women on bikes. ive allways wanted to take my test but i know i'd end up killing myself. 

bike carefylly mind   your still new to it

mark


----------



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2008)

lol I most certainly will - most of my riding is in traffic so careful is the only way I can do it atm.  In fast the best bit I've had so far was picking it up from outside Shrewsbury - lots of nice country roads around there. 

I'm not your average biker chick btw - you know the signs you've heard put outside bars saying "no bikers, no fat chicks"?  Well, I'd be barred on both counts


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> I'm not your average biker chick btw - you know the signs you've heard put outside bars saying "no bikers, no fat chicks"? Well, I'd be barred on both counts



nah, your the coolest cus you keep planted tanks too    now thats cool


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Aug 2008)

Nice little bike the Varadero's. Best thingh to do is just go for it. I was abit nervous about getting on the Pegaso, only becaus of its stature. Its a single so its not going to flip me off when im riding like a pleb. They have been given great reviews for new riders. High up right riding position, manageble power and wide bars make for a really eay ride.Honestly, its not that hard, its a mental thing. Those who say they would kill them selfs perhaps dont have much self controle,that why they might push too far. Its not the bike or car, its the driver/rider thats in controle. Obviously there are some serious muppets out there on both side, all we as riders need to do is pre-empt car drivers and know our limits. Both my Dad and brother have got into bother on thier bikes. My bro's got hit head on by a car driver cutting a corner trying to take the faster line, didnt even stop to see if he was ok....think it was a rover and an old man    Other crashes he has where is falt. He can be abit of a nutter. My dad got wiped out by car driver pulling out of a junction....allmost happend to me first week I got my bike. Theres no dout its dangerous, but so is walking to the shops.
I LOVE the freedome and sence of adventure. Plus its great for location spotting for places to eat, camping, nature photography allsorts.


----------



## Wayney (22 Aug 2008)

I've always thought about getting a bike license, I've always been into bikes in some way or another from watching the Moto GP and my mates all having bikes. I think I might just go for it next year and get a little rev 'n' rip scooter and then finally upgrade to my dream bike* The MV Agusta F4 1078 RR 312*. For those who have'nt seen this bike you should look it up, it's an absolute stonker of a motorcycle 8)

Here it is http://www.mvagusta.co.uk/_motorcycles/f41078/index.php


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

If I was buying a factory bike, I'd go for something like a Harley V-Rod Muscle!







Otherwise I'd buy a Russell Mitchell special - the Trike!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Aug 2008)

The MV's are lovely bike, and have the price tag to match. IM not into sports bikes really, but I do love the look and sound of the Ducati's.
I never liked the Harley's for years, then they seem to change the whole design of the bikes, they look my retro than old if ya know what mean. The leather saddle bags are a thing of the past for the new models. The Harly made buell's are dream machines, absolutely love those bike, they sound AWESOME, I would have one just to wake the neighbors,lol.


----------



## John Starkey (24 Aug 2008)

Hi guys,i passed my test many moons ago and i have rode a few bikes in my time,some of you guys wont remember the days of telegram boys at royal mail,we used to ride bsa 175 bantams we used to have some fun me and the other lads on them bikes,the most funny thing that happened to me was in the high street in worcester i wasnt looking where i was going and i ended up in the back of a removal van funny or what, the best bike i rode in my opinion a long time ago was a bike called a laverda mirage it was a red bike gorgeous looking thing and man was it quick,it belonged to my sisters first husband and he let me have a go many a time,the only bike i have ever owned was a honda 650cbr i was quite quick and my favourite day out ride was the elan valley resevior run,anyway ride safely graham but most of all have fun,regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Aug 2008)

That laverda mirage looks a lot like some of the bikes in the first Mad Max film!  Very cool 

I've been cycling on the roads a lot, as I commute the poxey 2.5 miles to work by bicycle.  We have some pretty anoying junctions with idiot drivers.  I think I could transfer to a motorbike quite easily, as long as I remember not to cross over the busy A road using the pedestrian crossing


----------

